# [CLOSED]Celeste



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

I have Celeste trapped at the entrance.

No entry fee, but I'd love to catalog 1 piece of any reorderable furniture, if you happen to have any. Please leave through the airport. Post here, and I'll PM you the Dodo Code.

Edit: Saharah was previously here but left at midnight.
Edit 2: Celeste left since it's 4 a.m. Thank you to everyone who visited!


----------



## Capchir (May 23, 2020)

Hi I’d love to stop by


----------



## shouyou (May 23, 2020)

I’d love to come by! I can bring along a furniture piece to catalog or some hybrids if you’d like


----------



## Mil (May 23, 2020)

Would love to come over for Saharah!


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

Capchir said:


> Hi I’d love to stop by


PM'd!


shouyou said:


> I’d love to come by! I can bring along a furniture piece to catalog or some hybrids if you’d like


I have plenty of hybrids already, I'd be fine with just a piece of furniture. I'll PM you after Capchir is done.


Mil said:


> Would love to come over for Saharah!


Will PM you after Capchir and shouyou are done.


----------



## alisa111 (May 23, 2020)

Hello I would love to come!


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

PM'd shouyou.
Edit: Just PM'd Mil too.



alisa111 said:


> Hello I would love to come!


Sure, I'll PM you after shouyou and Mil are done.


----------



## Xdee (May 23, 2020)

Hii can I stop by? I’ll bring a ratten furniture


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 23, 2020)

Can I come as well?  can bring street organ/ ice shaving machine/ harp/ piano / duck pool


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

You guys can join too. shouyou didn't show up and Mil is still here.
Edit: When Mil silently left, it teleported Celeste and Saharah.


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 23, 2020)

sorry to hear.. if you dont mind i can find celeste on my own, promise no trampling


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

I got Celeste and Saharah trapped again and Mil is done, are you 4 still here?
shouyou
alisa111
Xdee
Peace Seeker


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 23, 2020)

ready anytime


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

Peace Seeker said:


> ready anytime


PM'd!


----------



## alisa111 (May 23, 2020)

hello, was wondering if I could still stop by!


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

alisa111 said:


> hello, was wondering if I could still stop by!


PM'd! Was trying to limit it to one guest at a time, but it's taken way too long so upping it to 2.


----------



## Applebunny (May 23, 2020)

I’d love to come! Any preference when it comes to furniture?


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I’d love to come! Any preference when it comes to furniture?


This is a list of things I own, I'd love anything not listed here.








						Soleil's Catalog.xlsx
					






					drive.google.com
				




PM'ing you the Dodo!


----------



## rins (May 23, 2020)

Hi, may I go over for Celeste? I have a bunch of things you can catalog


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

rins said:


> Hi, may I go over for Celeste? I have a bunch of things you can catalog


Yes, PM'd!


----------



## zola (May 23, 2020)

i'd like to come if you're still open!


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 23, 2020)

I'd love to go as well ^.^ just to double check any furniture can be catalogued right? Or are there specifics??


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> I'd love to go as well ^.^ just to double check any furniture can be catalogued right? Or are there specifics??


Almost all items in the game will appear in your catalog, with very special exceptions, such as tools, posters that you didn't force into the game via Harvey's Island (but you can still search for with the search engine), and the Mom's mug (can still use search engine). But for the most part, all items appear in the catalog and can be picked up and cataloged.

However, lots of items can't be reordered, such as most of the items crafted from DIY's, fossils, Redd art, Saharah's wallpapers/flooring, Fishing Tourney items, etc. But anything you can buy from Nook's or Able's can be reordered. Saharah's rugs can also be reordered.

Anyways if you have any furniture from Nook's, I'd love to pick it up then drop it down in order to catalog it. PM'ing you the Dodo Code!


----------



## Aivilo (May 23, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Elphie (May 23, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still open ^^


----------



## AlexandraVegeta (May 23, 2020)

Hey! Are you still open?


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

I've addressed everyone up to this point, but I'm gonna be afk for 20 min.
Edit: I'm back!


----------



## n00b (May 23, 2020)

May i come for again for celeste  ?
Thank u!!


----------



## Sosisa (May 23, 2020)

Hey are you still accepting people?


----------



## yosie1511 (May 23, 2020)

I'd like to visit Celeste!


----------



## Salomebibouland (May 23, 2020)

Hello, are you still open?


----------



## Baroque (May 23, 2020)

If this is still open, I’d love to swing by :O


----------



## HylianAngel (May 23, 2020)

Sorry, 4 a.m. hit in my game just a minute ago, so Celeste has left!


----------

